

Doc Brown and Tony Hawk show off a real-life hoverboard (or not) - hepha1979
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/4/5470408/doc-brown-tony-hawk-show-off-huvr-real-life-hoverboard

======
gregorkas
Or not. If this technology existed nobody would comment on hacker news because
we would all be riding our levitating boards all the time.

